# Checking out a breeder



## Richmond/Diane (Mar 27, 2014)

How do you go about checking out the background of a breeder.

We just lost one of our miniatures last month and are thinking of getting a new puppy. However, we are concerned about selecting the right breeder in Southern California.

Richmond &Diane


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you looking for another miniature?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would first begin with references from people who have purchased a pup from the breeder in the past. And I would ask other breeders if/what they have heard about them. It might be wise to post here asking if anyone has had experience with them as well. You could have people pm you the skinny on what they were treated like and how the pup turned out, etc. Good luck.


----------



## Richmond/Diane (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes we are thinking about another mini or larger toy. Our one rescue poodle mix weighs 10 pounds and would want one some were in that range or a little bigger. Ronnie was 15 pounds

Richmond & Diane


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I would also reach out to the PCA Referral contact. I think you'll find her forthright and helpful. 
Mary Olund
(415) 457-4648
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time
[email protected]

Another good contact: Madeline Patterson, 805-529-7405 at the Poodle Club of Southern California.

Good luck!:clover:


----------

